

Ask HN: Are you more of a spazz online than offline? - bravoyankee

I noticed awhile ago that I'm more critical and impatient online in discussion forums like HN than amongst people in meatspace. Anyone else see this dual personality behaviour in themselves? If so, do you have any theories as to why and are you doing something to correct it?
======
soneill
Anonymity and impunity are the bane of empathy. This is not a new thought
(see: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ring_of_Gyges> ), but in an electronic
world where we cannot even see the damage our words may wreak, the restraints
are loosened even more.

As far as solutions are concerned, having identified the problem I would posit
that you're most of the way to the solution already. Just keep it in mind and
exercise self control.

